# What is the cause hard shifting of the shift between the second and third shift in c



## au201 (May 18, 2013)

I have the same thing and supposedly it's normal. Apparently it's because the cruze combines the 2/3 shift and the locking of the torque converter at the same time so that makes this shift feel harsher than all the others. From 3rd on, all shifts happen while the TCC clutch is locked. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## HOSSAM (Nov 2, 2014)

thanks


----------

